# Anyone have a Nebo Redline Tactical Flashlight Strobe S.O.S?



## MMiz (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey,

I see that the Nebo Redline Tactical Flashlight Strobe S.O.S on Amazon.com has great reviews, and is actually pretty cheap for an LED flashlight.  

Does anyone have one?  How does it stand up to the rigors of EMS?  It would be a nice upgrade from the $10 Maglite I've been using for years.

Thanks,


----------



## Achilles (Jun 2, 2012)

MMiz said:


> Hey,
> 
> I see that the Nebo Redline Tactical Flashlight Strobe S.O.S on Amazon.com has great reviews, and is actually pretty cheap for an LED flashlight.
> 
> ...




I have that model and the red piece on it keeps breaking, luckily they keep replacing it for me because of the warrenty, they make a newer version that doesn't have the problem. It comes in handy because it's magnetic and can focus. Energizer makes a nice 3 led flashlight for about the same price which is a little more rugged. 

Here's Nebos new light 
http://www.nebotools.com/prod_details.php?id=164&cid=26

Here's the energizer, they make a bunch of different ones
http://www.energizer.com/sitepages/mobilemenu.aspx#RootObj221

Bought this one for a buddy and be really likes it 
http://priority1emergency.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=3349


----------



## JoeyMorris (May 19, 2013)

MMiz said:


> Hey,
> 
> I see that the and is actually pretty cheap for an LED flashlight.
> 
> ...



Have you got that tactical flashlight? I need good quality flashlight which is affordable yet worth. Can you tell me some options or even source to get flashlight? Thanks in advance


----------

